# Thoughts on Lowden guitars - O-22



## Vancouveralex (Jan 23, 2018)

Considering picking up a Lowden and looking at their O-22 model. 

Any feedback from owners?

Thanks!


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Never tried that particular model but have played many at Blue Dog Guitars in North Van and can say they are great instruments. ship


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Never owned a Lowden, but have played several models and certainly heard lots. They're very popular in the trad music and singer-songwriter scenes so hanging out at festivals can get one exposed to Lowden guitars a lot. Frankly, I don't think I ever heard one that I didn't like, and all the ones I've played have been very good. Awesome guitars.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I've played quite a few Lowdens and own an F35 in Cuban Mahogany / Adirondack. Exceptional instruments, IME. There are a few eras to be aware of - square label, oval label - and the newest offerings are as good as anything he's ever made. 

A real lifetime warranty if you buy one new.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

A pro musician friend has an Avalon which is made by Lowden. Phenomenal guitar.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

DaddyDog said:


> A pro musician friend has an Avalon which is made by Lowden. Phenomenal guitar.


Lowden history goes back over 40 years now. 

George at one point licensed Japanese luthiers to build guitars (Lowden Guitar Company). Eventually, George got the company back fully under his control. Avalon was created along the way as a part of the changing companies and moving production back to Northern Ireland, I think. This is also where the various labels come in.

They are now completely separate companies and both make world-class instruments.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The Lowden sound - The Acoustic Guitar Forum


----------

